# Micromax MMX 400R not working in Ubuntu 12.10



## Shah (Mar 28, 2013)

I recently bought a Micromax MMX 400R Router and it is working fine with Windows 7. No problems till now with Win7. But, When I boot into Ubuntu 12.10 and plug-in the router, It is not detected. So, I googled and found out that none of the Micromax modems work with Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10. There are some solutions for 12.04 to make it work. But, for 12.10, none of the solutions work. What should I do now???


----------



## Shah (Mar 29, 2013)

BUMP!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2013)

any hardware device needs drivers & if there are no drivers for a particular OS then there is nothing you can do except asking manufacturer/OS developers to support the device.ask at ubuntu forums & micromax forum.


----------



## Shah (Mar 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> any hardware device needs drivers & if there are no drivers for a particular OS then there is nothing you can do except asking manufacturer/OS developers to support the device.ask at ubuntu forums & micromax forum.



Will do it. And Thanks for at least replying.


----------



## Shah (Apr 11, 2013)

I posted on Ubuntu forums. I got not even a single reply, till now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2013)

creating/updating drivers is a tough job especially for open source os like linux.contact this person & maybe he can figure out a way:
My tryst with Linux: Using Micromax 3G Modem on Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## Shah (Apr 12, 2013)

How can i contact him, buddy? No contact details are there in his blog.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2013)

not familiar with this social networking stuff but try joining/adding him using google+ or post comment on his latest post:
*plus.google.com/112680610200769473710/about


----------

